# BOOM! Bargains galore in this week's Samplecast #48 - plus news, freebies and updates



## reutunes (Jun 19, 2017)

*Crash, bang, wallop...*

...it's a new episode of The Samplecast. This week I'm showcasing 15 different products with news, bargains, freebies and updates. Sadly I didn't have time to complete a Big Review this week as it's been super busy doing videos for new products from http://www.auddict.com/mss-viola.html (Auddict) and Sample Logic. Sorry guys.

You can hear the extended show on the podcast - which also features full sample library demos and much more chat. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

Persian Vocals – Rast Sound
Titanomachy – Cinetools
http://bit.ly/2sc7ofy (Abstrung – Audiofier)
http://bit.ly/2tkVMGb (Master Solo Strings : Viola – Auddict)
Askew / Soul Trap – Mode Audio
Dronar Dark Synthesis – Gothic Instruments
80% OFF Cinematic FX Bundle – Boom Library
40% OFF Guitarscaped 2 – Boyss Sound E Scapes
40% OFF almost everything – 8DIO
72% OFF Stigma – Sampletraxx
Dronar Free Edition – Gothic Instruments
Loop Session Series : Rhythmology – Sample Logic
http://bit.ly/2rqHFCT (Custom Instruments – Umlaut Audio)
Beatbox Anthology 2 – UVI


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 19, 2017)

Good stuff. That Abstrung sounds beautiful!


----------



## reutunes (Jun 20, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> Good stuff. That Abstrung sounds beautiful!


I had only played it briefly when the show went out. I've delved in more deeply over the last couple of days and can confirm, it's a really nice instrument. I'd recommend everyone take a close look.


----------

